# [EVDL] How many Ahs could a Ahsaver save if an Ahsaver could save Ahs?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> bruce parmenter wrote:
> 
> >
> > Replacing incandescent automotive lighting bulbs with LED ones
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In all the arguments about LED vs. incandescent costs there's one that
makes sense to me and can be a real money saver. It's very rare, but
if it happens to you it's a big deal. There's a very small but
measurable difference between the time it takes for an LED to
illuminate vs. an incandescent bulb. It is only in the range of tenths
or hundredths of a second. But on an average day, how many near misses
are there when someone slams on their brakes and the person behind
them has to react quickly to avoid "contact." It doesn't matter if
it's a dog running across the street or someone not paying attention
to a stop light or stop sign. And please, no soap boxers admonishing
the world about following too close, stuff happens. But that brief
difference in reaction time can make a difference of a few feet in
your stopping point. And if that allows you to stop "behind" the
bumper in front of you instead of "not behind" the bumper in front of
you, there's where you can save a lot of money. Thank that person for
having LED brake lights.

On any given day there are innumerable lucky misses and many not so
lucky hits. If LED brake lights prevent a portion of those accidents,
even if only by the skin of your teeth, the savings are significant.
As they say, a miss is as good as a mile.

I know, it's a little abstract, but it's real and measurable.

DAC



> Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 03/09/2011 05:56 PM, Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >>> -How much would be saved by switching to LED lighting?
> >>> (Pennies, Dollars, Sense?)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Re: headlights. I considered LEDs but (as menitoned earlier in this thread)
everything I read suggested that they aren't yet up to the task.

To save a few AHrs I switched from the standard headlight bulbs (halogen?)
which are rated at 55W to Xenon which are rated at 35W. That means a 36%
drop in Ahr consumption. As a bonus I find I can see better - the beam
seems to be more well-defined. Double bonus as far as I'm concerned.

btw - it's not just a matter of switching bulbs. Xenons require "ballasts"
(and other parts depending on how much electronic stuff your vehicle has).
I only needed the ballasts and 4 bulbs on my EV http://evalbum.com/1974 , so
converting to Xenon ended up costing me about $130. Don't know what that
means for "pay back" time, but reducing my energy consumption alone was
worth it to me.

- Peter Flipsen Jr



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > In all the arguments about LED vs. incandescent costs there's one that
> > makes sense to me and can be a real money saver. It's very rare, but
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > Re: headlights. I considered LEDs... but everything I read suggested
> > that they aren't yet up to the task.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm wondering if there are any headlight equivalent bulbs which will run
directly at pack voltage. ( I know, everyone has a different pack voltage)
Does anyone know of any?
This would eliminate the large load from the DC-DC converter so a smaller
one could be used as noted.
Would this make the headlight dim noticeably when you go up a hill?
Would you have to replace the headlight sockets to handle the higher
voltage?

Also, has anyone replaced or rewound their blower motor to run on pack
voltage?

Mike Shipway-




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > > Re: headlights. I considered LEDs... but everything I read suggested
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Shipway wrote:
> 
> > I'm wondering if there are any headlight equivalent bulbs which will run
> > directly at pack voltage. ( I know, everyone has a different pack
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> 
> >
> > Even better would be finding an AC inverter that runs on pack voltage.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover wrote:
> 
> > There's a very small but
> > measurable difference between the time it takes for an LED to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Mar 2011 at 11:54, Mike Shipway wrote:
> 
> > Would this make the headlight dim noticeably when you go up a hill?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's an inverter that takes 120-144 pack voltage and makes 120VAC. $450. 
http://electricbluemotors.com/blueflash120.html


Doug Weathers wrote:
> 
>


> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> Even better would be finding an AC inverter that runs on pack voltage.
> ...


----------

